# Cheias urbanas



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2008 às 14:27)

*As cheias na AML:*

[VIDEO]http://ecoline.ics.ul.pt/data/media/cheias.wmv[/VIDEO]


*NOTA: demora alguns segundos o início do filme.*


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2008 às 14:50)

Espera-se que novas catástrofes não salientem ainda mais os erros! Mas isso parece uma inevitabilidade...


----------



## profgeo (15 Jan 2009 às 01:45)

mau planemanto, incompetencia de muita gente...... da nisto....

mas nao deixa de ser um bom registo visual


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2009 às 10:20)

profgeo disse:


> mau planemanto, incompetencia de muita gente...... da nisto....
> 
> mas nao deixa de ser um bom registo visual



incompetencia e muitabastam 5mm e já fica o transito todo parado e as valetas entupidas e a transbordar


----------

